# Can a beer bottle be corked?



## analog_kidd (Jun 13, 2012)

First let me say that I am notoriously cheap and I'm always looking to reuse or repurpose something if I can instead of buying something.

I read on here about using the 375 ml splits to store some of your wine when bottling, to be used for sampling along the way during aging. This way you don't have to open a full bottle to taste the wine, only to find out that it should have aged some more.

I noticed that a beer bottle is about 355 ml and the opening looks to be about the same size as a wine bottle, so I was wondering if it could be used to bottle up some testers and use a standard cork to seal it?

The beer bottles I have saved up are not the twist off style, you have to use a bottle opener on them. I don't want to use new bottle caps to seal them, because then I'd have to go get the capping equipment.

So, has anyone ever used beer bottles, or should I just suck it up and go buy some real splits?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2012)

No, you can not cork a beer bottle as the walls are thinner and it will split and most likely cut you very badly!!! Get yourself a beer capper and some caps as they and the capper are much cheaper and easier and take up much less room also.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 13, 2012)

an inexpensive capper starts at less than $20.


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jun 13, 2012)

no, you can't cork a beer bottle. Do what I did, run around to all your local bars and restaurants, ask when they're recycling/trash days are, and see if they mind you taking all of their old wine/liquor bottles. Screw top liquor bottles are great for top-offs, sampling, and other processes.


----------



## analog_kidd (Jun 13, 2012)

rhythmsteve said:


> no, you can't cork a beer bottle. Do what I did, run around to all your local bars and restaurants, ask when they're recycling/trash days are, and see if they mind you taking all of their old wine/liquor bottles. Screw top liquor bottles are great for top-offs, sampling, and other processes.



Ah, this is a great idea. There is a recycle center near me that has as many liquor bottles as I can fit in my truck. That will work perfectly. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 14, 2012)

Some restaurants serve their wine in single serving bottles (187 ml). Your best bet is to check with small privately owned restaurants that would offer wine on the menu but they don't sell a lot of it. They choose the small bottles because they don't have open bottles of left-over wine when someone wants just one glass. The bottles usually have screw on lids. I use these for tasting and just re-use the caps that originally came on the bottle. My bottles originally held Sutter Home wine I think.


----------



## keena (Jun 14, 2012)

What about a twist off wine bottle? Can you cork that? Does the glass on them break over time or will it break right when you cork it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2012)

Wade E said:


> No, you can not cork a beer bottle as the walls are thinner and it will split and most likely cut you very badly!!! Get yourself a beer capper and some caps as they and the capper are much cheaper and easier and take up much less room also.


 


keena said:


> What about a twist off wine bottle? Can you cork that? Does the glass on them break over time or will it break right when you cork it?


 
What Wade states goes for all bottles not meant for corking. It's just not worth the risk of injury.


----------



## Noontime (Jun 14, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> What Wade states goes for all bottles not meant for corking. It's just not worth the risk of injury.


 Could not agree more. Glass is dangerous...unfortunately we're usually only reminded of that when something terrible happens.

Minnesotamaker- love those little bottles! Great idea.


----------



## keena (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry old thread but I got another question on this topic. I want to have taste test bottles for aging and was looking at the 187 ml bottles but noticed they recommend using #7 corks, can a #9 be used on those little champagne bottles? I have a floor corker but don't want to do this if its dangerous


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 7, 2012)

If you'd like to use beer bottles for "test" sampling, why not just use beer bottle caps? They're cheaper than corks. Most Mexican beers and some micro-brews still come in the "non- screwcap" lids. You can also buy beer bottles from most brew supply shops.


----------



## g8keeper (Jul 7, 2012)

here's a thought....what about using tasting corks in beer bottles being used as taste testers???...i mean, what we are all worried about when it comes to using regular corks with them is the pressure involved with compressing the cork to fit in the hole splitting the neck or shattering the bottle...the tasting corks are tapered and shaped for easy insertion and removal, therefore a perfect solution...with taste tester bottles, we are not necessarily talking about long term storage unless we are talking about something like a big red which takes lots of time to fully develop all of it's complexities....idk, just a thought....any feedback???....


----------

